# National Cathedral Crypt Dog



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

One of my co-workers recently took a tour of the Washington National Cathedral and (being a dog lover) took these photos of a bishop's crypt that bears the image of a faithful companion.

Natl Cathedral crypt dog 1 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Another angle showing the dog's face:

Natl Cathedral crypt dog 2 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks like a pit bull to me. That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Love this


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing, Bio. The ears and face are very much like a pit bull.

I don't know if the dog is buried with his owner, but it's charming nonetheless.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

A Staffy or a pit bull?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

@DandyBrit: They all get lumped together on this side of the pond. Most Americans can't tell the difference between a Staffordshire Terrier and an American Pit Bull Terrier. Either way, both are beautiful animals, and can be the most loving pets when treated and trained right.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dandy, I checked with my co-worker about the dog. He recalls the guide saying it was a Staffordshire terrier, but Bio is correct - the tendency here is to call them all pit bulls.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice to have your pup with you for eternity.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Thanks Bio and Roxy for the info. I rather like Staffy's - they have a bad rep over here as they are the dog of choice for chavvy drongo's and frequently get bred for fighting. The majority are as soft as butter. There is no such thing as a bad dog - just a bad owner.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:^DB, you can say that again! There is not a dog that is born bad, they react to how they are treated and what they experience. It's sad that so many dogs are abused and mistreated. Grrrrrrr..... I've never met a Pit Bull that I didn't like, or any dog for that matter. (of course I can't say that about some people....)


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Strange you should say that, P5. I haven't met many people that I like.


----------

